# Looking for a pocket size speed square.



## garlandkr (Apr 13, 2014)

I apologize for putting this in the Hand Tools forum, there didn't seem to be an appropriate forum section for this topic. Power tools? no, this is not a power tool. Jigs and Fixtures? No, this is neither. Hand tools? well, it is a tool that we use with our hands.

Woodpeckers just announced a one-time tool that interested me, a pocket sized speed square. However, it's not cheap so I started looking for a similar sized (less than 4" at the longest point to point.) I can't seem to find one that will fit in my rockler apron so I'm reaching out to know if others have seen one of similar size.


----------



## rad457 (Jun 15, 2013)

I picked up an old Lufkin 2" on Ebay, only problem easy to misplace. Lee Valley sells some small squares for reasonable price.


----------



## BLarge (Aug 29, 2011)

My starrett 4" double square never leaves my side… 85 bucks, but worth every penny


----------



## BinghamtonEd (Nov 30, 2011)

> Woodpeckers just announced a one-time tool that interested me, a pocket sized speed square. However, it s not cheap
> - garlandkr


If woodpeckers ever announced a one-time tool, or any tool for that matter, that actually was inexpensive, I'd be all about getting my hands on one.


----------



## timbertailor (Jul 2, 2014)

Cant go wrong with Woodpecker tools. I also like the TS 3 and 6 for carrrying around. I also have their six inch square. Lifetime warranty, guaranteed accuracy, and made in America.


----------



## jsuede (Jan 18, 2015)

I second the starrett double 4", I'm on the hunt to replace my burgled one on the cheap. I'm currently using a cheap fixed 3" from menards, got lucky and it's actually square :] My dad's a machinist and he helped me acquire a good bit of what I used to own from retiring machinists. I'm amazed that the quality squares really do hold a near perfect 90' everytime you move them. CL and the bay have a good quantity popping often, I'm being patient for the killer deal.


----------



## garlandkr (Apr 13, 2014)

Actually looking for a speed square (shaped like a triangle) rather than a sliding square ruler. Already have one of those that fits nicely in a pocket.


----------



## hotbyte (Apr 3, 2010)

Just curious but how do you anticipate using such a small speed square? To me, their use is for marking angles on rafter and other construction needs. I don't see an advantage over a try square or double square in the shop.


----------



## bondogaposis (Dec 18, 2011)

If you just want a triangle shaped square w/ a base, you can make a dado in a strip of wood and glue in a drafting triangle. I find them to be quite handy but I don't need the angle/rafter scale in my work.


----------



## Earlextech (Jan 13, 2011)

Cant go wrong with Woodpecker tools. I also like the TS 3 and 6 for carrrying around. I also have their six inch square. Lifetime warranty, guaranteed accuracy, and made in America.
- timbertailor

Thank you Brad! I whole heartedly agree!


----------



## Earlextech (Jan 13, 2011)

> Cant go wrong with Woodpecker tools. I also like the TS 3 and 6 for carrrying around. I also have their six inch square. Lifetime warranty, guaranteed accuracy, and made in America.
> - timbertailor
> 
> Thank you Brad! I whole heartedly agree!
> ...


----------



## junebug (Oct 26, 2011)

Would something like a Japanese combination square work?

http://www.amazon.com/Shinwa-Japanese-Combination-Square/dp/B003CMRSRG/ref=pd_cp_469_1?ie=UTF8&refRID=0G5EDS4AW2DA2TGK4ZSG


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=BaDb9fJ0-dI#t=18

Thanks for the friendly advice on the DelVe square!


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

This fantastic DelVe square will be in house around Nov.

Thanks again.


----------



## garlandkr (Apr 13, 2014)

Didn't see any real alternatives out there so I also jumped on the pre-order for this one-time tool. I already own a few woodpecker tools so I'm familiar with their quality.

In regards to using a speed square over a sliding square rule, I just like the true form of it for quick and accurate line transfers. This one has the added hole slots for pencil lines which is great.


----------



## hotbyte (Apr 3, 2010)

I watched the video and the extra features like the pencil holes, standard sized overhang areas, etc. do look useful.


----------

